
Legislation for Cybersecurity of Internet-of-Things Introduced - cow9
https://www.securitymagazine.com/articles/89972-legislation-for-cybersecurity-of-internet-of-things-introduced
======
cow9
Bruce Schneier famously called for regulation of IoT:

1\.
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/02/security_and_...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/02/security_and_th.html)

2\. [https://edition.cnn.com/2018/11/09/opinions/cybersecurity-
la...](https://edition.cnn.com/2018/11/09/opinions/cybersecurity-laws-
internet-of-things-schneier/index.html)

Now it appears someone is taking this up.

